# Bump on the left side of the neck



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello, I just noticed a bump on the left side (neck area) on one of my T&B auratus, any ideas as to what it could be and what I should do? Thanks fo all and any replies, Steve


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Well I just noticed a bump/lump on another one of my auratus :x :x . I'll be seperating them and putting them in temp containers so I can get a fecal sample done. I have some Baytril and some Silver Sulfadiazine on hand, should I start treating them with that and maybe with some Panacur? Or should I just wait til I get some results from a Vet? There isn't really any vets around here that have any experience with frogs (I had some bad experiences with the vets around here when I kept Phyllomedusa bicolors :x ) Thanks, Steve


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Any pics? Best to get them to a vet.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Here is a pic of one the frogs. The vet said she thought it was like some kind of ear infection and gave me some Baytril Otic 15ml. So if anyone has anything to add or say please do. Thanks, Steve
The bump is on the frogs left side.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

So I'm setting up a 10 gallon hospital tank /quarintine tank for the two auratus. My question is what can I put in it, besides paper towel and a perti dish? thanks, Steve


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I usually put a few plant clippings, sphagnum and a small piece of driftwood for the little guy to feel comfortable.


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

maybe a co-co hut aswell......


----------

